# برنامج ال the PLCTrainer



## bassimm (17 مايو 2007)

الى كافة الاخوة الافاضل.....السلام عليكم

اود اعلامكم بانني بحاجة ماسة لبرنامج ال the PLCTrainer وهو برنامج تعليمي خاص بمتحكمات ALLEN BRADELY يرجى مساعدتي في هذا البرنامج وتزويدي به وجزاكم الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (27 مايو 2007)

السلاو عليكم البرنامج موجود
لكن demo


----------



## bassimm (29 مايو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل 
شكرا على اهتمامك برسالتي يرجى تزويدي به وجزاكم الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (29 مايو 2007)

http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=2401

اليك الرابط
انا احمل الان PLc trainer .img
350Mo
اتمنى ان يكون النسخة الكاملة
السلام عليكم


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (29 مايو 2007)

http://www.industrial-ebooks.com/CBT_software/Bin95PLCDemo.exe
اليك رابط اخر
لحلو طه
اليك ايضا Plc theory book
http://www.qariya.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=2404
لحلو طه
from morocco


----------



## bassimm (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على اهتمامك وجزاك الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## لحلولحلولحلو (31 مايو 2007)

اتنمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## Oudi (30 يوليو 2007)

shokran gazilan


----------



## bassimm (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على اهتمامك وجزاك الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## أروى (2 أغسطس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## وسام الحميداوي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي للجميع والف شكر


----------

